
Safepaste: A security-conscious paste service - Jeaye
https://safepaste.org
======
jupiter2
[https://safepaste.org/](https://safepaste.org/)

This is what I get (20Mar2016; 4pm ET)

SSL Error

Your connection is not private

You attempted to reach safepaste.org, but the server presented an invalid
certificate.

You cannot proceed because the website operator has requested heightened
security for this domain.

You cannot visit safepaste.org right now because the website sent scrambled
credentials that Opera cannot process. Network errors and attacks are usually
temporary, so this page will probably work later.

~~~
Jeaye
I've never seen this issue before; are you still seeing it? Seems like the
result of some temporary down-time.

~~~
jupiter2
Sorry for getting back to you so late on this. It seems to be an issue
specific to Opera (using version 34.0.2036.25, Feb/2016). Just tried again in
Opera and get the same warning.

I seem to encounter the same problem on one or two other random https sites
using Opera. I'll have to track the sites and report the issue to Opera.

Tried using other browsers and no issues accessing this site.

